# question about black sand



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking to replace my ada planting substrate with nice glossy fine black sand. I'm wondering where some of you fine folks sourced yours from. I'm also looking for nice white stone that won't mess up my ph etc.


I like a really nice look to my tank, so I don't mind spending extra for quality products.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke, I don't recommend the T.moon sand. You can try to find some 3M quatz S grade black sand. They are very good. 

If you can't find black, try light color sand (which you can find easy) but using good number of flat black slat half way bury in the sand to achieve the dark look.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent, now I know what I'm searching for. Just gotta find a vendor ) appreciate it Charles!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the slate you can pick up from Northwest landscape. Now the 3M black sand is a bit harder to locate.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, looks like 3m stopped producing it awhile ago :/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Try to contact RichBCCA here. He might still have a couple un-used bags. I forgot it was either black or dark brown color.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Luke, I don't recommend the T.moon sand. You can try to find some 3M quatz S grade black sand. They are very good.
> 
> If you can't find black, try light color sand (which you can find easy) but using good number of flat black slat half way bury in the sand to achieve the dark look.


why not tahitian Charles. i was thinking of switching to it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tahitian Moon Sand is extremely fine and easily blown into filter intakes and buggers up impeller assemblies.

Best regards,

Stuart




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the info.so I guess with the africans constantly spitting and sifting not such a great idea


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I use sponge intakes. Would Tahitian moon still mess it up? Or is it just so fine it would clog the sponges


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are also very sharp.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Luke said:


> I use sponge intakes. Would Tahitian moon still mess it up? Or is it just so fine it would clog the sponges


I use the tahitian moon sand in a tank with sponge filters and in another tank with a sponge filter plus a sponge on the intake to the HOB... Both tanks have BNP from babies to adult and in my opinion and observation they glide across it, dig down in the sand and so on without any problem or damage to them.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this calls for a poll!


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

While we are at it, anyone have experience with petco black sand?


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought (still to pickup) Flourite Black Sand after much hesitation and some research.
I can write a quick review in a few days.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

If you decide to go with the black moon sand I have some used you can have at a good price. Swapped my tank out to white coral just to change things up. Have enough for a 75 gal tank.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Luke. You might be able to convince me to part with some 3mm black sand. I think I have about 20 lbs extra kicking around... How much are you looking for?

We also have a Flourite black sand at IPU. I was amazed at how fine it was! I have never used the stuff before.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I might be looking for some 3m black sand in the near future to fill my 4gal. I'd rather use something totally inert. Let me know if you find a source?

Thanks!


----------

